

Don't Waste a Viewer's Time - dkasper
http://vidplusplus.com/2010/10/dont-waste-a-viewers-time/

======
wccrawford
I really, really hate video tutorials. I've only ever seen 2 or 3 that I
thought were useful. The rest were massive wastes of time. I really do -not-
need to see you type. I don't need to see you actually click on the 'add new'
button 60 times. I don't need to hear your bad accent and raspy microphone.

Write it down. Take screenshots. And answer your comments section.

